# Nose Press Help



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

practice on flat ground just leaning and holding and figuring out what's the best body position...also watch joe sexton and try to copy him


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

actually, i can do them on flat ground to. it's something about leaning forward on my nose while going down hill that really trips me out. I usually catch an edge and eat a face full of snow or i extend to much and end up barrel rolling


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

can't nose press but i can fakie tail press down the whole mountain, except i can't look down the hill doing it though.:laugh:


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

Shoulders !parallel! to the board.
Bend front foot and extend rear that will put you into best stance. 
Also back straight, dont bend in the waist.
Look where u want go , dont look down or at your tail.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks zany!
i'll try it out this weekend and tell you how it goes


----------



## alecdude88 (Dec 13, 2009)

i find these much harder to do on snow than on flat boxes. just try it on a box and it'll feel much better IMO


----------



## SAddiction (Feb 21, 2009)

Zany said:


> Shoulders !parallel! to the board.
> Bend front foot and extend rear that will put you into best stance.
> Also back straight, dont bend in the waist.
> Look where u want go , dont look down or at your tail.


Great tips Zany!

I would also add to try and push the weight of your hip into a spot on the front of the board. This will help you initiate more of a "press" than just lifting your tail off the ground.


----------



## QReuCk (Feb 8, 2010)

Another tip would be to learn how to control your board while on the nose. As strange as it sounds, try using torsion between your feet and using your ankles to fully control the edges.
Not needed for a 10 yards press, a bit more usefull for 100 yards, and absolutely mandatory if you want to transition between nosepresses and nose slides.
This won't be easy to learn so maybe start with Zany's advice, which is enough to avoid the board starting to spin and throwing you in an edgecatch.


----------



## Cobra (Jan 26, 2011)

Detune front/rear edges if your board has them? Only thing I could think of that wasn't suggested yet.


----------



## jyuen (Dec 16, 2007)

great advice everyone, thanks.. i'll try it out on saturday
yup and board is already detuned thanks


----------

